# Square coconut shell briquettes



## LexB89 (Aug 13, 2020)

Hi guy's,

Has anyone ever used square coconut shell briquettes?

I have attached a picture.

They are cheaper than weber briquettes.

Any thoughts?


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 13, 2020)

Have not tried them but have wanted to.  Coconut charcoal is supposed to burn very clean and add no flavor.  It also is rumored to burn hotter than wood charcoal.

Would love to hear your results.

JC


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 13, 2020)

Sounds interesting. If you try them please post a review.


----------



## LexB89 (Aug 15, 2020)

I will get some and let you know how I get on.


----------

